# frecciatina



## Ravita

Hola a todos,

Sabéis come se dice "frecciatina" en español?  Por ejemplo, si estó enfadado con alguien pero no quiero discutir realmente, puedo decirle solo algo para provocarlo/a un poco. 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tomby

Ciao!
Ho letto sul dizionario e dice _lanciare un frecciata_. Allora _lanciare una frecciatina (freccetta)_ significa: 'tirar o lanzar dardos'; secondo l'intensità si può dire 'dardos envenenados'; si può dire anche 'lanzar pullas'.
Vedi este link: cick.
Spero de esserti stato d’aiuto!


----------



## Blechi

Yo creo que las "frecciatine" o "frecciate" son *indirectas* (que hacen enfadar a la otra personna igualmente o más). 
Yo las oigo llamar "indirectas". En phrases como "hablar con indirectas" por ejemplo. Pero Tombatossals es de idioma español, su opinión pesa más que la mía.
Adiós.


----------



## Tomby

Blechi said:


> Yo creo que las "frecciatine" o "frecciate" son *indirectas* (que hacen enfadar a la otra personna igualmente o más).
> Yo las oigo llamar "indirectas" . En frases como "hablar con indirectas" por ejemplo...


Concordo. 
Tu hai tutta la ragione.
Si dice anche *indirectas*.
TT.


----------



## ursu-lab

Potrebbe essere una "pulla" che tra l'altro vuole il verbo "lanzar", proprio come le frecciatine.

Le "indirectas" sono allusioni, per fare cogliere un messaggio - magari, ma non necessariamente, sgradito - al destinatario senza tuttavia dire le cose chiaramente (indirecto nel senso di "non diretto"). 
"Pillar la indirecta" = "cogliere il messaggio".

Una "frecciata" (frecciatina significa che è altrettanto pungente ma più ironica) o una punzecchiata è invece diretta e chiarissima. Sia la frecciata che la punzecchiata "pungono", feriscono. 

Per es. la traduzione di "un mensaje lleno de *indirectas*" è "un messaggio pieno di *sottintesi*". Invece, uno sguardo pieno di sottintesi può addirittura significare un tentativo di seduzione, come anche in spagnolo "indirectas" (in Google: Lo dijiste con una _mirada llena de indirectas_  y una cara de bebita, estabas usando tu voz seductora). È un po' difficile conquistare qualcuno lanciandogli delle frecciatine, è più probabile beccarsi una sberla... 

*Indirecta (DRAE) 2.     * f. Dicho o medio de que alguien se vale para no significar  explícita o claramente algo, y darlo, sin embargo, a entender.
*

Pulla (WF)* f. Palabra o dicho con que se intenta  indirectamente molestar o herir a alguien:

no  hicieron más que lanzarse *pullas *durante todo el debate.
(trad. in it) Durante il dibattito non hanno fatto altro che lanciarsi delle *f**recciatine/frecciate*.

Dimenticavo, il verbo che significa "punzecchiare", "provocare" con delle frecciate, è "pinchar" o "picar".


----------



## El tano trucho

Hola a todos.
Para decir "lanciare una frecciatina", en Argentina (y solo ahí, según lo que me consta) se puede decir "tirar un palo" (véase también este hilo en el foro Español-Inglés). Como también en los otros ejemplos, esta fórmula es bastante neutra.
Obviamente no soy argentino pero lo he escuchado a menudo de la gente de ahí. De todas formas, mejor será esperar que un nativo confirme. 
Saludos,
ETT


----------



## gatogab

Una vez fuí acusado de *'lanzar pullas'* que hicieron mal a la persona y se lamentó mucho conmigo. Recién ahora entiendo el motivo y vuelvo a pedir disculpas a quien herí sin querer. Las consideró _*frecciatine.*_
Hoy amanecí bueno.


> È un po' difficile conquistare qualcuno lanciandogli delle frecciatine, è più probabile beccarsi una sberla...


Pero hay que recordar que el buen Cupido se lo lleva en eso: _'lanciando frecciatine'_


----------



## Blechi

Ciao gatogab,
io ho la ferma convinzione che Cupido "lancia frecce/dardi", ma non "frecciatine". Che cosa ne pensi tu?


----------



## gatogab

Blechi said:


> Ciao gatogab,
> io ho la ferma convinzione che Cupido "lancia frecce/dardi", ma non "frecciatine". Che cosa ne pensi tu?


 
Blechi, prima di tutto ti chiedo scusa per la tardiva risposta, ma non arrivano alla mia posta le notifiche d'interventi con i post ai threads ai quali partecipo, pertanto mi devo far il giro di tutti i fili ai quali mi sono iscritto per vedere se qualcuno/a ha aggiunto qualcosa di suo.
Salutoni

EDIT.
Mi sono scordato di risponderti.
Risposta: non penso niente di particolare al riguardo.
Re salutoni.


----------



## Sinenomine

Sí, como dice el Tano Trucho en Argentina se usa tirar palos. Y también lanzar indirectas.


----------



## gatogab

Sinenomine said:


> Sí, como dice el Tano Trucho en Argentina se usa tirar palos. Y también lanzar indirectas.


Al otro lado de Los Andes se dice _'pegar tiros'_


----------



## english wall

yo estoy al otro lado de los andes y aqui  tambien se dice tirar un palo o tirar una indirecta pero es una forma de expresion bastante informal, espero te ayude 

Claudia.


----------



## gatogab

english wall said:


> Yo estoy al otro lado de Los Andes y aquí también se dice tirar un palo o tirar una indirecta pero es una forma de expresión bastante informal, espero te ayude
> 
> Claudia.


 
¿Ya no se dice más _'pegar tiros'_?

Bienvenida al foro.


----------



## english wall

no, siempre cuando se dicen indirectas, escucho que dicen " tirar un palo" lo de pegar un tiro seria mas en el contexto de que alguien dipare a alguien. 
Gracias por la bienvenida, me parece muy interesante el foro


----------



## Angel.Aura

english wall said:


> *N*o, siempre cuando se dicen indirectas, escucho que dicen " tirar un palo" lo de pegar un tiro ser*í*a m*á*s en el contexto de que alguien dipare a alguien.
> Gracias por la bienvenida, me parece muy interesante el foro


No te olvides mayúsculas y acentos, por favor. Regla 11.
Gracias.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## chlapec

Por aquí también se escucha "tirar una picada".


----------

